# Impressionist jazz



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Many jazz artists were considered responses for XXth century trends in classical music. There is quite much music that reminiscent modernism, serialism etc - what about impressionism? I often can hear Ravel-like harmonies in middle-century jazz, especially in piano music. 

I've made some research on this subject and found names like Lennie Tristano and Sam Rivers. 

Have you heard jazz performers that have been widely influenced by impressionism?


----------



## Earthling (May 21, 2010)

I would think definitely the Miles Davis/Gil Evans *Sketches of Spain* album. And I tend to think of Debussy a lot in Bill Evans music as well.


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

I thought most jazz post-Charlie Parker had some influences from Debussy, but "impressionist jazz" sounds very interesting.


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

I don't really know a lot about jazz, but I think Bill Evans is typically considered to have been influenced by Debussy. My quasi-educated guess would be that it has something to do with parallelism, which is a strong feature in Debbusy, and (I believe) Evans.


----------

